# Sudanese teen bride who killed husband during rape to be executed



## Disir (May 12, 2018)

NAIROBI, May 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - A 19-year-old girl in Sudan was sentenced to death by a court on Thursday for murdering her husband after he tried to rape her, said campaigners, calling on the president to pardon her as she was forced into a child marriage, and had acted in self-defence.

Noura Hussein says her father made her contractually marry her cousin when she was 16, but she refused to accept the union and sought refuge with a relative for three years.

She returned to her family home on the outskirts of the capital Khartoum in April this year after her father said the marriage was cancelled, but found that she had been duped and preparations for her wedding ceremony were under way.

Hussein said that she refused to have sex with her husband after the ceremony, but on the sixth day, he raped her as three of his male relatives held her down to restrain her.

The following day, he attempted to rape her again and as she struggled to stop him, she stabbed him, killing him.

A Sharia court, which follows Islamic religious law, found Hussein guilty of premeditated murder last month and on Thursday officially sentenced her to death by hanging. Her lawyers have 15 days to appeal.

"Under Sharia law, the husband's family can demand either monetary compensation or death. They chose death and now the death penalty has been handed down," said Badr Eldin Salah, an activist from the Afrika Youth Movement who was in the court.
Sudanese teen bride who killed husband during rape to be executed

That is insane.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 12, 2018)

Disir said:


> NAIROBI, May 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - A 19-year-old girl in Sudan was sentenced to death by a court on Thursday for murdering her husband after he tried to rape her, said campaigners, calling on the president to pardon her as she was forced into a child marriage, and had acted in self-defence.
> 
> Noura Hussein says her father made her contractually marry her cousin when she was 16, but she refused to accept the union and sought refuge with a relative for three years.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a family problem.


----------



## Mousterian (May 12, 2018)

Makes the Chief Pussy-Grabber look almost civilized.


----------



## Disir (May 12, 2018)

Mousterian said:


> Makes the Chief Pussy-Grabber look almost civilized.



You couldn't stand it could you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 12, 2018)

Disir said:


> NAIROBI, May 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - A 19-year-old girl in Sudan was sentenced to death by a court on Thursday for murdering her husband after he tried to rape her, said campaigners, calling on the president to pardon her as she was forced into a child marriage, and had acted in self-defence.
> 
> Noura Hussein says her father made her contractually marry her cousin when she was 16, but she refused to accept the union and sought refuge with a relative for three years.
> 
> ...



  And democrats want to import these shit heads ......


----------



## Disir (May 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > NAIROBI, May 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - A 19-year-old girl in Sudan was sentenced to death by a court on Thursday for murdering her husband after he tried to rape her, said campaigners, calling on the president to pardon her as she was forced into a child marriage, and had acted in self-defence.
> ...



That is insanity as well.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 12, 2018)

Why are you liberals insulting Sudan’s religious freedoms?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 12, 2018)

She was tried in a court of law, found guilty, and was given the death penalty.

America also hands out the death penalty to convicted murders.

So what's the problem?   ....


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 12, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> She was tried in a court of law, found guilty, and was given the death penalty.
> 
> America also hands out the death penalty to convicted murders.
> 
> So what's the problem?   ....



We don't hang them a week after the trial.


----------



## Gracie (May 12, 2018)

We don't hang rape victims, sunni.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> We don't hang them a week after the trial.


And that is one of the flaws in our judicial system.

The courts hand out the death penalty. And the convicted murderer sets on death row for 20+ years filing appeal after appeal. Costing the taxpayer millions of dollars.   ...


----------



## fncceo (May 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> We don't hang them a week after the trial.



Yea ... that is a problem.


----------



## Litwin (May 12, 2018)

Gracie said:


> We don't hang rape victims, sunni.


murder is a heavier crime than family rape for sure, but you have a point here, she has a reason , but still she has to get 2 -4 years or so. Sudan , Sudan is such a strange place


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 12, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > She was tried in a court of law, found guilty, and was given the death penalty.
> ...



Does not mean we shouldn't.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (May 12, 2018)

They should, at least try the three guys who held her down.  

They could swing with her.


----------



## Gracie (May 13, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> They should, at least try the three guys who held her down.
> 
> They could swing with her.


No. Swing INSTEAD of her.


----------



## Disir (May 13, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> She was tried in a court of law, found guilty, and was given the death penalty.
> 
> America also hands out the death penalty to convicted murders.
> 
> So what's the problem?   ....



The problem is that it was a contractual marriage.  Her father lied to get her back home and married her off anyway.  She was raped. The following day he attempted to rape her again and she stopped him.  

The sentencing was left to the perpetrator's family.  

If you don't see something wrong with this picture, then maybe you need to rethink what it is to be human. 

I live in the US.  There is nothing that I can do about Sudan. I live in a country where women are marching in the streets for rights they already have. Further, there is a movement where we have many women that cannot manage to figure out that not liking the sex or your behavior afterwards is not the same as rape.  Quid pro quo is not rape.  

But, lets not pretend that a father betraying his daughter that winds up in a death sentence when she doesn't consent is peachy keen.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 13, 2018)

Disir said:


> The problem is that it was a contractual marriage.


That it was a contractual marriage isn't the problem.

Heck, half the worlds population practices some form of contractual marriage.

And the brides don't murder their husband over it.   .....


----------



## Disir (May 13, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that it was a contractual marriage.
> ...



Ya, being forced into a marriage at the age of 16 is a problem.  The attempted rape at that point is a problem.  The fact that her father told her that it was over and her returning to her home and forced into the marriage is a problem. The fact that she was raped and three men held her down is a problem. The fact that the following day that he attempted to rape her again is a problem.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 13, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ya, being forced into a marriage at the age of 16 is a problem.  The attempted rape at that point is a problem.  The fact that her father told her that it was over and her returning to her home and forced into the marriage is a problem. The fact that she was raped and three men held her down is a problem. The fact that the following day that he attempted to rape her again is a problem.


There wasn't any rape.

The guy was her husband. He had his marital rights. 

She just needed to get with the program.


----------



## Disir (May 13, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, being forced into a marriage at the age of 16 is a problem.  The attempted rape at that point is a problem.  The fact that her father told her that it was over and her returning to her home and forced into the marriage is a problem. The fact that she was raped and three men held her down is a problem. The fact that the following day that he attempted to rape her again is a problem.
> ...



Ya, 'cept she didn't consent.  He just needed a sharp pointy object.


----------



## Moonglow (May 13, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, being forced into a marriage at the age of 16 is a problem.  The attempted rape at that point is a problem.  The fact that her father told her that it was over and her returning to her home and forced into the marriage is a problem. The fact that she was raped and three men held her down is a problem. The fact that the following day that he attempted to rape her again is a problem.
> ...


I'd hate to see you guys tilling the soil.


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 9, 2018)

Gracie said:


> We don't hang rape victims, sunni.


it's why she committed the murder it's not why she is being hanged


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > We don't hang them a week after the trial.
> ...


 the trial itself costs much more than the appeals.  Eliminate the death penalty and it will save money even if there are all the same appeals


----------



## denmark (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> She was tried in a court of law, found guilty, and was given the death penalty.
> 
> America also hands out the death penalty to convicted murders.
> 
> So what's the problem?   ....


Their justice system is the problem.
Murder? At the MOST, manslaughter, with freedom to emigrate to a culture that she would fit in better, like a civilized country.


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 9, 2018)

denmark said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > She was tried in a court of law, found guilty, and was given the death penalty.
> ...



She brought a knife to the scene with the premeditated intent of using it to murder her husband  It might not be right or fair but it was not in her legal rights to kill her husband because she didn't want to be married to him or because she didn't want to open her legs for him.  She murdered him and is to be put to death for it


----------



## denmark (Jul 9, 2018)

prickly pyne said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I realize this is a cultural issue, dominated by men. She made it CLEAR that she does not want to be married ... to that guy. She even ran away for 3 years, returning only because her traditional culture-fucked family LIED to her.
After the first assault, she decided to defend herself with something more effective than her hands. 
SELF-DEFENSE. 
The guy got what he deserved.
I hope her family has to return any dowry they received.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 9, 2018)

prickly pyne said:


> denmark said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



She brought the knife to the scene NOT with the INTENT to murder, she brought the knife to the scene to defend herself.

I am pro-Death Penalty, this situation in the OP this woman under different circumstances would not have killed anyone, what she did was self defense, she was brutally violated sexually, she was held down by three savages and then raped during that she had a right to protect herself with whatever means she had. The POS deserved to die, raped women should not be executed, there were Mitigating Circumstances. Of course this is what occur in Third World Shit Holes that women are considered just pieces of meat, it occur also in Pakistan and other Islamic nations where if a woman is raped the perpetrators are allowed to walk but the woman is punished by order of being gang-raped for bringing shame on the family. It illustrates again why Western nations shouldn't have any of these 7th Century savages, The West is incompatible on all levels with their philosophy.

This woman should be set free she can be given Asylum in ANOTHER African nation, Kenya for example.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 9, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This woman should be set free she can be given Asylum in ANOTHER African nation, Kenya for example.


Regardless of the circumstances, she committed murder and needs to pay for her crime.   ....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > This woman should be set free she can be given Asylum in ANOTHER African nation, Kenya for example.
> ...



Sunni darling I like you, but we have to agree to disagree. If someone is raped, because men also get raped by other men, but if someone is raped and during that they stab and/or shoot or whatever their rapist then they should not be executed.

In general I support rapists being executed for raping, Zero Tolerance, so that woman issued absolute justice.


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 12, 2018)

.[/QUOTE]
Regardless of the circumstances, she committed murder and needs to pay for her crime.   ....    [/QUOTE]
Read about a 14 year old girl who was being tried for poisoning her husband and three other persons.  Her only defense is she didn't want to be married to the man.  The three other victims were innocent bystanders.  If she is found guilty should her neck break for it?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jul 12, 2018)

At least she's not coming here.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 12, 2018)

Disir said:


> NAIROBI, May 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - A 19-year-old girl in Sudan was sentenced to death by a court on Thursday for murdering her husband after he tried to rape her, said campaigners, calling on the president to pardon her as she was forced into a child marriage, and had acted in self-defence.
> 
> Noura Hussein says her father made her contractually marry her cousin when she was 16, but she refused to accept the union and sought refuge with a relative for three years.
> 
> ...


Looks like nobody is buying her story.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 12, 2018)

Mousterian said:


> Makes the Chief Pussy-Grabber look almost civilized.


It's "Pussy-Grabber-In-Chief".


----------



## boedicca (Jul 12, 2018)

Disir said:


> NAIROBI, May 10 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - A 19-year-old girl in Sudan was sentenced to death by a court on Thursday for murdering her husband after he tried to rape her, said campaigners, calling on the president to pardon her as she was forced into a child marriage, and had acted in self-defence.
> 
> Noura Hussein says her father made her contractually marry her cousin when she was 16, but she refused to accept the union and sought refuge with a relative for three years.
> 
> ...





She would have been justified if he had called her a pussy, or if he took two scoops of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## prickly pyne (Jul 12, 2018)

That is insane.[/QUOTE]
Looks like nobody is buying her story.[/QUOTE]

I think many people are.  On many levels it's pretty compelling.  I don't think it absolves her of murder


----------

